
Does your ERP system run your business? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/software/103996/does-your-erp-run-your-business
======
Hoff
This article goes through the front-end part of the discussion... If you don't
know what your tools can do, if you're not using the capabilities of your
tools, if you're not fully using your tools, if you're measuring the wrong
activities, then you can end up with confusion and mayhem (bad data, manual
processes) and might well get yourself sold on big and expensive migrations.
Know your ERP tool.

But not so much with the back-end stuff... Around why nobody noticed that the
tool made this difficult, what could be done to detect the bad (default) data
input, what processes are in place within or around the ERP tool, and why the
feedback and the manual processes got deployed. That same "every ship date is
the default" setting and it's screwing manufacturing and delivery and
satisfaction should have stood out somewhere. Which makes me wonder what other
parts of this ERP or this corporate entity might be misfiring.

Knowing about and fixing the error is nice.

Avoiding a repeat is even nicer.

And while this article is about an ERP tool, most (all?) of us have witnessed
the same myopia around bug tracking systems and any number of similar large-
scale running-your-business tools. Even with compilers.

